# Burnt Orange Rod Blanks



## BossHog (May 26, 2009)

Does anyone know where you can find burnt orange rod blanks? Im all kinda ate up with UT and would like to have a burnt organge stix to fish with.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

i had an mottley green one and i stripped it off and found it to be a beautiful burnt amber underneath might check some of your older rods?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

BossHog, you might try to give Lance a shout at http://www.swamplandtackle.com/
He had some last year at the show, but I don't know if he still stocks any. Maybe use a white blank, if ya can't find the burnt orange.
Jerry


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*paint*

 i been exprementing with painting reel seats. i was told to use an air brush. i called a painting buddy of mine and i told him what i wanted to do and he suggested model car paints that you can buy at michaels. i went to michaels and they had it in arisol cans in all different colors. with a clear liquer paint to paint over it. this willl make the finish hard. it worked and it looks good and it is thin. you have to put a lite coat of enamel to let get sticky then you put your thick coat. wait 24 hour apply lacquer for the hardness. just buy you a plank with no finish on it and paint it. wipe you blank down with some denatural alcohol to clean it and get down.............bennie

www.qualitytacklerods.com​


----------



## Mg50 (Feb 9, 2009)

QTRODS said:


> you have to put a lite coat of enamel to let get sticky then you put your thick coat. wait 24 hour apply lacquer for the hardness. just buy you a plank with no finish on it and paint it. wipe you blank down with some denatural alcohol to clean it and get down.............bennie


 Interesting. I am supprised there is no flex agent required to keep the paint from cracking under stress. Used to help prep motorcycle plastics for custom paint jobs. The primer and paint had to have a flex additive so that the paint would not to crack as the plastics flexed from time to time. I figure a bow in a rod would do the same thing maybe not. I would like to learn though.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*u have something there*



Mg50 said:


> Interesting. I am supprised there is no flex agent required to keep the paint from cracking under stress. Used to help prep motorcycle plastics for custom paint jobs. The primer and paint had to have a flex additive so that the paint would not to crack as the plastics flexed from time to time. I figure a bow in a rod would do the same thing maybe not. I would like to learn though.


 i never thought of that, because i'm painting real seats. the base coat is enamel, maybe just paint up so far on the blank to the stripper guide or test it first on an old blank, maybe i will............bennie


----------



## swab (Aug 15, 2006)

Why dont you just buy a carrot stick and call it close enough?


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*painted blank*



QTRODS said:


> i never thought of that, because i'm painting real seats. the base coat is enamel, maybe just paint up so far on the blank to the stripper guide or test it first on an old blank, maybe i will............bennie


well painted the scrap blank tip with metalic blue about four hours ago and dryed to touch and bent the blank as for as i could and paint did not crack. thought about what you said about plastic. this paint is for models that are plastic,plane, cars. looks really, good going to paint the clear lacquer to night and see if will cracks, if you don't here from me ever things cool with lacquer. bennie


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*painted blank*



QTRODS;2456011today i painted the scrap blank tip with metalic blue about four hours ago and dryed to touch and bent the blank as for as i could and paint did not crack. thought about what you said about plastic. this paint is for models that are plastic said:


> qualitytacklerods.com


----------



## Mg50 (Feb 9, 2009)

Didnt think about it the paint you are using is for models ie made to go on plastic. Probably made to have some flex. let me know how it turn out im going to attempt to paint a reel this weekend maybe a blank next.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I haven't painted a blank in a couple of years, but when I did some, I used the Pactra spray made for painting lexan RC cars. The colors are limited, tho. I primed w/ a white or silver lacquer, and then used the Pactra. I used PermaGloss as a clearcoat. PG is "hot", so I had to let the Pactra cure for several days before using the PG. I did talk to Lance at Swampland, and he said his painted blanks are ~ $35 extra&#8230;in my opinion, it's superior to the results that I got using the Pactra/PG. 
Jerry


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

I am painting a blank as we speak. It is an older brown Fenwick that I will be making white. The research that I did pointed to a Rust O Leum Professional spray paint, that supposedly sticks to anything. I applied one coat of an spray Auto Primer (gray) and then followed up with the other white paint. Initial results ares that I don't like it, as it is not coming out very smooth. I will now be switching to an auto paint, so that I can we sand the rod smooth. I'll post up pics when it is all done.


----------

